# Does anyone use Scentsy?



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I went into a friends house and she had a warmer going. OMG! It smelled flippin amazing. I am so picky with my smells but this was... wow. I currently use Partylite melts but I found it made the air thick and difficult to breathe, not because of a strong smell, just thick. I wanted to see what the scentsy craze rave was all about.

I ended up having a party last night and I was so pleasantly surprised. I made a list of the scents to check or cross off depending on what I liked or didn't like. I ended up liking most of them. The smells I thought I would hate I ended up LOVING and vise vera. There was also a warmer that I thought was no big deal but, when I saw it in person; holy poop! It was GORGEOUS! 

I had to talk to someone about it. I fell in love with this stuff.

So do any of you use Scentsy? What are you thoughts on it?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*10 out of 10*

My wife bought a couple of the Scentsy light units for our house, and I was skeptical until they were heated up and wow I'm impressed. The part I like is there is no flames involved, just a small light that heats the wax. Also the wax never gets hot enough that it could burn your skin if accidently spilled or a child sticks their finger in.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Those aren't good for you.

I stick with organic incense and essential oils. The air is not heavy, it is natural, and smells real.

Making the switch from Glade to the safe natural scented products increases overall respiratory and in some cases helps with memory. My mom used to use the Glade Plugins and it affected my memory. I was a young spry child with a decent memory too.

Once you make the switch you never go back, you start to notice the gross factory made smells. I can no longer walk down the scent isles at the store, I can't even step into the Body Shop. 

But anyways lol. This is just my opinion. XD

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I open windows, our house is very warm and nothing beats fresh air, any scents choke me out. I have a friend who's wife uses them all, burning scent sticks, candles, the warmer lights they are thicken the air if she's got them going and we go there I can barely breath.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a citrus "forest" of 12-15 small trees in my front part of the house so I use all natural scents. Now the trees are in the greenhouse and I have a rabbit in its cage in the front. Still "all natural" but not necessarily a marketable scent "eau du wabbit". Luckily it's going outside into its cage in the greenhouse tomorrow after our last night over -1C tonight.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I am so super picky with smells. The one I used before was from partylite and it made the air so thick it was disgusting. I can only have it on for 2 min at a time. I did use glade plug ins for a short while and I couldn't handle it. BLAH. With Scentsy I could breathe which is why I liked it. The smell was nice and lite, not to mean faint. No soot or things being burned into the air. Instead the wax is melted not burned so it releases less chemicals into the air. AND something that is not mentioned is that the warmers are BEAUTIFUL and what I can do (because I do it with my candle essential oil diffusers) is add water and a few drops of essential oil to the warmer dish and the scent will diffuse into the air. Totally natural  

And no nothing beats fresh air, but when 9/12 months it is freezing cold with snow outside, I cant do that lol.

I am a fan of this stuff. I personally wont have them on all the time. Just when my house is smelling funky from poopy baby diapers, stinky feet when there is an overabundance of shoes in the entrance, ultra smelly garbage before garbage day and, boy bathroom smells lol.

I have all the testers here at my place right now and I swear they must put drugs in them because they are addictive. They smell so good.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

to fishy addiction: I try to avoid the "laundry and scent" aisle in the stores. It smells so bad like chemicals. I have to hold my breath. I make my own laundry detergent and clean my house with home made mixtures. I am very very sensitive to smells, I always have been. My husband says I have a hoover nose LOL.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm also really picky about smells. I can't wear most perfumes because they give me a headache and that store 'Lush' is my worst scent nightmare, but I like some of the Scentsy stuff. I bought one of the warmers and a few packages of the wax bars last summer at the PNE. I don't use it too often, maybe every couple of weeks or so. One of the bars I bought is too strongly scented for me (it's called Pink Cutie or something silly like that) but I love the Black Raspberry Vanilla and the Coconut Lemongrass ones.

Anthony, if you want a heat lamp to put in your greenhouse for the bunny I have an extra one that you can have. You would just have to buy a bulb for it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just purchased a warmer and a couple of scents online after seeing this thread. Picked up musky manly smelling ones from the looks of it, but I'd love to try the black raspberry vanilla and I was eye balling the coconut lemongrass too.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

effox said:


> Picked up musky manly smelling ones from the looks of it, but I'd love to try the black raspberry vanilla and I was eye balling the coconut lemongrass too.


LOL "from the looks of it" that part made my day


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh there are a few scents that reminded me of a really good smelling man. The smell that makes your head snap around and take notice. MMMMM those will be going into my en suite every now and again to get me fired up lol.

The new scent of the month for april is AMAZING! OMG I love it. I got a free bar of it. Sooo good. mmm

HAHAHA after seeing this thread you put in an order. I have a party open and you can go on and buy what you want and have it shipped right to your door  Im not sure but I think you might get free shipping because my party was over $200 but I dont know if that was just for locals or for province or if other places in Canada can get in on the free shipping too.

I can ask if anyone wants. Free shipping is a good thing


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know your party, I'll be needing more bars. We'll be having open houses in the future trying to sell this place, it's amazing what a good scent can bring out in people.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Just found out that the shipping is free if it all goes to one address. Therefore anyone outside of my hometown would need to pay shipping unless they want to come here and pick it up themselves.

https://deanabuller.scentsy.ca/Scentsy/Home there is the link. I hope it works. If not I will try another one


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Do I get a deal if I go through your party? If not, no worries, I'll do it anyways as long as it doesn't cost more so you can get some commish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bought a plugin and some more scents from your party.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome. I am personally going to be spending a couple hundred $ easy lol. Its adicting.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the raspberry vanilla one and lemongrass based on Pam's recommendation.

Bought my dad the plugin so he can have one for his place, don't trust people with candles...


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I put my order in lol. Nearly $200 hahaha oh my. Im going to try the washer whiffs today from the free sample I got. I want to make sure they are not irritating. From a distance they smell very nice but if you smell the bag straight up OMG too strong! 
Even though I make my own laundry detergent and it works amazing I am having a very hard time getting over the no smell thing. My husband says the dryer sheets put enough smell on the clothes anyway. Perhaps he is right. I will test it out today though.

My son keeps stealing the clamshell and walking around the house sniffing the April scent of the month hahaha.

I wanted to get the buddies for the kids for Easter (turtle for my son and rabbit for my daughter) but I dunno that's more $ for stuff they already have so many stuffed animals.

I want to put a warmer in my office but I am worried the airborne scent may get into my saltwater tank water somehow. It is an open top tank. Does anyone have any worries with this?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthony rabbits can lice in
Minus 40 westher! I sold some rabbits to Alaska and they were fine. They used to have to break the ice out of their horses nose! 
Many moo a ago before fish I bred and showed rabbits . 
As
For the scentsy, it's not one of those foggers is it? Apparently the oops In those are toxic to animals and kids!


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Nope does not fog. It is a soft wax that you put into a ceramic warmer (no flame just a lightbulb) The lightbulb warms the ceramic, hence the name warmer. It does not get hot to the touch. The wax melts at a low temperature and it is a carrier for the scented oils in it. The wax can also spill all over a pet or kid and it will not burn them. Unlike the other warmers I have, the wax will not boil or steam or basically cook and burn lol. They also carry creams, sprays, kids toys, laundry detergent (an entire line), soaps, air fresheners, scent packs for drawers and to put into the toys to scent them, body sprays, lip balm, etc
If a dog or child tries to eat the wax or scent beads in the scent packs it wont taste very good but it will not harm them (or so they say).


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Where can u get scenisy?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> Those aren't good for you.
> 
> I stick with organic incense and essential oils. The air is not heavy, it is natural, and smells real.
> 
> ...


I suggest you do a little research on this product, as I said I was skeptical as well about the scent being too heavy and it really is not at all I find.
I'm kind of an open the window guy for fresh air, but in the dead of winter these seem to work ok.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

indreamx here is the link to my consultant. I currently have a party open for the rest of this week. If you want anything it will get shipped right to your door. 
https://deanabuller.scentsy.ca/Scentsy/Home

I am seriously a fan of this stuff. You can also see if there is a consultant in your area and order from them. I strongly suggest starting with scents in the favorites section as they are faves for a reason. The majority of people like those. Also, the smells are exactly as stated. ex There is one called newborn nursery and it smells just like baby powder/baby cream and maybe a hint of baby butt cream lol. But overall a strong baby powder smell. Another is tomato vine and it smells EXACTLY like my mom and grandmothers greenhouse. Just like tomato vines lol. Blueberry cheesecake (which I am getting) smells JUST LIKE BLUEBERRY CHEESECAKE! Perk me up smells like my fav mocha coffee from a quality coffee house.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

PS they have a line just for men too. There are others that I think should be in the man line as well but they are not. By the Sea and Heartbreaker come to mind. I like those. My husband thinks By the sea is alright. He is more into the fruity smells lol. My son loves Pinapple Sorbet. It smells just like a pinapple sorbet and you can mix the wax to create new recipe smells for your home.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Ohhh i thought this was something that you could pick up in stores. I see that it is a direct marketing. Im out. Thanks for the info.


----------

